# Petite question aux abonnées (illimité) SFR...



## bugman (11 Juin 2010)

Bonjour (ou bonsoir, plutôt),

Je viens de prendre un abonnement SFR illimité pour ipad (normalement, confirmé par le 1023), sur mon contrat le prix est le bon (29,90), l'engagement est bien de 0 mois, mais j'ai un peu peur (ils avaient l'air complètement à l'ouest les malheureux en boutique) concernant la désignation du produit qu'ils m'ont passé. Alors c'est un "Kit Micro Sim Forfait" (une enveloppe en plastique) sans "iPad" mentionné nul part. Sur mon contrat : "Offre choisi par Mr Bugman, Abonnement "MicroSim ABO 3G+"

- Avez vous la même chose chez vous (j'ai un peu peur des (mauvaises) $urpri$e$) ?
- Est il normal que je n'ai pas accès à "http://sfr.fr/ipad" en ayant coupé mon Wifi ni aux spots WIFI SFR via l'application (sachant que j'ai installé la carte uniquement ce soir) ?
- Est ce encore une histoire de SAV qui va me rendre fou ?

Merci pour vos réponses (d'après vos expériences perso) et bonne soirée.


----------

